# Live Feed Suppliers



## Angelusnex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, Does anyone know where there is a reliable Live Feed supplier in the SouthWest of England?
Been looking everywhere I can on line, but sometimes get the impression that the fish on offer are not good quaility.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't live feeding illegal in the UK ?


----------

